# Injecting Oxygen?



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

In a planted aquarium, injecting Co2 would result in lowering the amount of livestock you can contain. Would injecting O2 balance things out? 

I know the bubbles will agitate the surface which would make injecting Co2 useless since it diffuses out into the atmosphere when the surface is agitated, but what about putting the tube into the intake of a canister filter (much like what some people do when they want to inject co2 from a DIY system)? But then that would bother the filter's impeller wouldn't it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope. The plants use the CO2 to photosynthesize and produce more O2. 

You need good surface agitation to get the gas exchange - the bubbles of O2 would more likely than not not be terribly effective.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

so really injecting Co2 wouldn't decrease the amount of fish I can keep in my tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

shouldn't - might be limited at night when the O2 decreases due to plant respiration, but you can have a bubbler or some other surface agitator come on at night.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Injecting CO2 will not displace O2 in any way, so it should not affect your stocking decisions. 

As mentioned however, O2 is consumed by the plants when the lights are off, so you may want to have an air pump come on at night to provide surface agitation. This way, dangerous levels of CO2 do not accumulate (this is just extra insurance, however, and is not essential).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Same here. CO2 does not limit your stock if your tank is not overly planted. And like every one said, plants to reverse and take up O2 at night. If your tank is heavily planted with fast growing plants. Then that is a concern as they will compete with the fish. I did have this experience and all of my fishes will be at the survface trying to breath air.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

